# Stay at home mums in Pretoria



## Lovinglife (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi I am from the Uk and have been living in Pretoria, South Africa for a few years now.I have one child aged 13 and am stay at home mum.I am also a Place of safety mum who takes care of newborn abandoned babies in my home until they go for fostering/adoption.

I would like to meet other Expat mums or ladies who would like to meet for coffee/chat and am willing to help out with any new comers to South Africa who would like any advice or help.Please message me if you need any if I can be of any help.

Best wishes


----------



## queenaly (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello there! R u still living in Pretoria? I moved recently to Pretoria and I would like to meet you, perhaps for a coffee one day. I would also love to see the babies you take care of, as ill be a mommy in few months  Cheers! Alina


----------

